# Phase 2 Study of MD-1100 Acetate for Chronic Constipation



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Phase 2 Study of MD-1100 Acetate Administered for Chronic ConstipationRecruiting trials:http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00306748?order=2


----------

